
Flights of fancy - why airborne automobiles will never take off - vaksel
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13974188
======
naveensundar
My wild hypothesis is that as you go from 2D to 3D navigation, the cognitive
load increases to a level which is much more than a normal human can handle.
(Similar to 2D matching being polynomial time and 3D matching being NP-
Complete). It will be interesting to see some vision research which shows that
human navigation (vision) uses some kind of matching
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matching>).

~~~
vaksel
I doubt flying cars would be allowed to have human control, if they get made,
it'd all be done on automatic.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Comments also at: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=687770>

